
Fabric linear motor - fanf2
https://harnettlab.org/2018/02/19/fabric-linear-motor/
======
samstave
Super cool.

What would the system look like if you used copper soldering wick as the wire,
or spiraled it around a non ferrous tube and was bale to push things through
the tube?

